# Sticky  Inappropriate Banner Ads



## Administrator

Hello all,

We have heard reports of inappropriate banner ads showing up on the site. If you see any can you please post up a screenshot and post here ASAP so we can have them removed?

Thanks in advance and sorry for the inconvenience.

Jeff


----------



## SecondTime'Round

I HATE this one! It grosses me out!


----------



## BetrayedDad

This showed up today from one of your ads.


----------



## Administrator

Thank you for reporting this issue, I have made the tech team aware of the issue. 

~ Glenda


----------



## Administrator

BetrayedDad said:


> This showed up today from one of your ads.


Do you recall what page you saw this warning on?

Thank you,

~ Glenda


----------



## BetrayedDad

Yungster said:


> Do you recall what page you saw this warning on?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> ~ Glenda


I don't sorry. 

I was just browsing TAM as usual and out of the blue on one of the pages, I got that pop up. It hasn't happened since.

I'll pay more attention next time which ad and what page if it happens again.


----------



## Administrator

No worries, if it happens again please add a link to where this pop up occurred. It just helps the techs sort through this issue quicker. Thank you so much.

~ Glenda


----------



## Hope1964

dating site ads again - screenshot attached


----------



## Administrator

If you see those again, can you provide the URL of the ad? You can either right click > inspect or click the ad and provide the site it takes you to. This will allow us to get them blocked.

Thanks,
- JB


----------



## Hope1964

here you go


----------



## Hope1964

and again


----------



## Administrator

Thanks for that info. I sent it up to be investigated and blocked.

- JB


----------



## Keke24

What exactly do you consider inappropriate? I ask because I wouldn't have assumed that dating ads were inappropriate.


----------



## Elizabeth001

Keke24 said:


> What exactly do you consider inappropriate? I ask because I wouldn't have assumed that dating ads were inappropriate.




Well...when it states that the girl will contact you first, it might just be spam. Hahaaaaa!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hope1964

Keke24 said:


> What exactly do you consider inappropriate? I ask because I wouldn't have assumed that dating ads were inappropriate.


On a site that's supposed to promote healthy marriage??? Really?


----------



## Cynthia

Keke24 said:


> What exactly do you consider inappropriate? I ask because I wouldn't have assumed that dating ads were inappropriate.


Those kinds of ads are counterproductive for this site. I always thought they were crazy to have on here.


----------



## Quality

I'd like to add a little complaint here as well. I feel that this home page feature article LINK suggesting open marriages might work and equating open marriages with traditional marriages is quite inappropriate as well for a forum that, overwhelmingly, deals with the difficulties, devastation, and fallout of extramarital relationships. It's kind of distasteful and, to me, individually, vulgar in this environment.

Besides the obvious ~ open marriages DON'T WORK so any "tips" suggesting a checklist to make them work is bogus, more specifically, this part simply isn't true.



> Making an open marriage work is just as challenging as making a traditional marriage work.


Making a traditional marriage work is light years less challenging than "attempting" to make any open marriage "work".

I realize it's a big forum, it's about "marriage" and worthy of being talked about. I also realize VS glen is just doing his job attempting to stoke conversation and controversy {or, at least, interest and traffic to the forum} and this objection probably isn't going to make a difference; but, if no one ever provides feedback how would he or she know?

Carry on and thank you all for undertaking these difficult and thankless jobs. 

Thanks.


----------



## Administrator

Hey there, 

Please continue to post links and images of the ads that you guys deem inappropriate. 
Regarding your last post Quality, if this is upsetting to you, we can have it removed. Though as you stated this may be interesting for some members. 

What do you guys think?

Richard.


----------



## Hope1964

Re open marriages - they're a reality. I find them distasteful but they work for some. We have a few members who make them work. I say leave the link. I most assuredly do NOT agree that something should be removed just because it upsets one person.

Re banner ads: see attached


----------



## Administrator

Thanks @Hope1964 I've reported that link.

Niall


----------



## Hope1964

Same ad I already posted twice showed up again today.


----------



## Administrator

Different links for them each time. Probably different version of the same thing in the rotation. Let's try one more, and if still keeps coming back, we'll a different tack. Will need a current example to try new moves anyways.

Kevin


----------



## Hope1964

OK I will post another link if I see it again. I also saw it just now when I logged in, BEFORE I logged in, on the log in page.


----------



## Hope1964

Speak of the devil


----------



## Hope1964

and again!


----------



## Hope1964

it's everywhere for me now.


----------



## Hope1964

oops apparently I can't upload any more files or something.


----------



## Hope1964

I am seeing that dating ad every third or fourth page today.


----------



## arbitrator

*TAM is just getting way too popular!

It's absolutely got to be the Russians who are infiltrating the system and posting up these banner ads!*


----------



## Elizabeth001

My money is on North Korea 

Fvckers are finally getting tech savvy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twoofus

I found that adverts on your site were crippling my Firefox browser to extend it was grinding it to a halt while they clocked up 100% cpu of a thread. The way to stop that was to use an ad blocker add-on for the browser. I realise that this may cut off some of your revenue to support the site if everyone does this but not to do so would mean not being able to use this site.


----------



## Hope1964

They're all over the place today again.


----------



## SunCMars

My fear and concerns are when I see the Red Queens black iris-ed eyes peeking out from behind some of our members Avatars.

I log off immediately and do the CTRL ALT DEL Task shut down routine.

I fear no man.

Women? Ah, the looks from Hell.


----------



## Administrator

Hey guys,

Can you send us a screenshot and the URL of the ads so I can escalate this.


----------



## Hope1964

I've been diligently doing so for a couple weeks now, and apparently am at the limit of my uploads


----------



## Elizabeth001

Have you checked for Trojans on your own pc? It just seems to me that you are the only one posting with these issues. Perhaps you have caught a bug?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hope1964

Our IT here at work would catch anything. The only websites I visit besides work ones are here, facebook, news and my webmail. It's possible but there's no reason anything I do here should be directing me to these ads.


----------



## Administrator

Since the redirects, have you ran a cleaner on your browser. like Elizabeth001 mentioned, it's weird that you're consistently getting them. 

Lee


----------

